# UBER CEO mother dies in boating accident



## uberPutz

Boating incident.


----------



## UberLaLa

http://www.businessinsider.com/travis-kalanick-parents-bonnie-donald-boating-accident-2017-5


----------



## las347

Oh shit, as a human being my deepest condolences to him and his family. This is not something you wish to happen even to your enemy.


----------



## thezeus88

They were out boating near friends of mine who are from Granada hills and own property that butts up to pine flat lake. (Kalanick family is from Northridge in the San Fernando valley. TK attended Granada Hills High School) the accident happened at pine flat lake. 
R.I.P.
Here's a detailed article....

https://www.google.com/amp/abc30.co...ke-leaves-woman-dead-husband-injured/2041838/


----------



## RunWithScissors

hearts nd prayers with the family on this recent development


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

R.I.P. Greg Allman.


----------



## Cossio

Bonnie Kalanick, the mother of Uber CEO Travis Kalanick was killed in a boating accident on Friday. The accident also left Kalanick's father, Donald, seriously hurt.

Writing about the tragedy, Recode's Kara Swisher posted an unpublished section of her Vanity Fair profile of Kalanick that includes a nice section on Bonnie Kalanick. The photo above, posted by Kalanick on social media, was of the three of them at the Kentucky Derby earlier this month.

Source: https://www.axios.com/uber-ceos-mot...utm_medium=twsocialshare&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## PepeLePiu

The death of one's mother is always a huge tragedy.
My sincere condolences to TK


----------



## tohunt4me

Cossio said:


> Bonnie Kalanick, the mother of Uber CEO Travis Kalanick was killed in a boating accident on Friday. The accident also left Kalanick's father, Donald, seriously hurt.
> 
> Writing about the tragedy, Recode's Kara Swisher posted an unpublished section of her Vanity Fair profile of Kalanick that includes a nice section on Bonnie Kalanick. The photo above, posted by Kalanick on social media, was of the three of them at the Kentucky Derby earlier this month.
> 
> Source: https://www.axios.com/uber-ceos-mot...utm_medium=twsocialshare&utm_campaign=organic


Thats terrible !
Sincere condolences.
What exactly happened ? To hurt both of them.
Also a reminder to all to be safe on this 3 day weekend.
Safe on the Water, safe in your cars!
Accidents go up on this Holiday.
Be careful.


----------



## Jo3030

Rest In Peace to Bonnie Kalanick.

https://t.co/7LFHEC28qf


----------



## J_The_Driver




----------



## NO DEAL




----------



## elelegido

Tough break, but not news. People unfortunately lose their lives in accidents like this every day.


----------



## tryingforthat5star

Rest in Piece Bonnie Kalanick


----------



## Zentastic

Reported in the last hour. Reactions?

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/mother-uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-killed-boat-accident-47683549


----------



## Tedgey

las347 said:


> Oh shit, as a human being my deepest condolences to him and his family. This is not something you wish to happen even to your enemy.


I don't wish it on his mom and I guess I don't on him but if it had been him I probably would have considered it a deliverance of sorts.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> R.I.P. Greg Allman.


Or Gregg


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

karma is a *****....


----------



## gerg

He probably sold his parents a boat with a hole in it.


----------



## Cuponoodles

rest in peace, god bless.


----------



## Lee239

Karma

I guess UberBoats was a flop


----------



## Tedgey

They sent all the UberEmployees a email notification. I wonder why they didn't send the drivers one


----------



## uberxreallysux

NO DEAL said:


> View attachment 124090


It's just fitting but he should have been on that boat and die too


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Tedgey said:


> I don't wish it on his mom and I guess I don't on him but if it had been him I probably would have considered it a deliverance of sorts.
> 
> Or Gregg


Ya, Gregg too


----------



## thezeus88

Tedgey said:


> They sent all the UberEmployees a email notification. I wonder why they didn't send the drivers one


Cause drivers are too busy doing one of the following:

A) Driving joyfully for base rate 
or
B) Posting non sense on UP.


----------



## Udrivevegas

They were using Uber navigation.


----------



## REX HAVOC

I heard they were testing out Uber's new version of the Driverless Boat when the accident occurred.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

TwoFiddyMile said:


> R.I.P. Greg Allman.


Great musician.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile




----------



## blackjackross

No matter what you may think about Travis, suddenly losing a parent and having another one critically injured in an accident is an awful tragedy. My condolences go out to the Kalanick family. A terrible 12 months for this guy.


----------



## LVegas

Too bad it was not TK, he really deserved it more than the parents.


----------



## Stripzip

Sorry if this sounds cold, but Uber has spent a great deal of time and money not caring about people's safety. 
Karma is a *****. A boat that doesn't know where it is going and hits a rock and kills people is the perfect metaphor for Uber. 
The universe has sent a clear message to Travis Kalanick... Will he receive it? 

To the Kalanick family, We are so sorry you are experiencing this problem. You should start by rebooting your phone and checking to make sure it isn't in "airplane mode "...


----------



## oicu812

RIP Roger Moore.


----------



## Frankyfiggs

Condolences to Travis and his fams.
https://www.recode.net/platform/amp...alanick-mother-uber-ceo-dies-boating-accident


----------



## Udrivevegas

I was thinking about starting a Kickstarter account to help with funeral expenses. Of course, I will take 25 percent of any donations for a facilitators fee. And any other fees as I see fit. Terms of agreement subject to change.


----------



## Whaaat

Everyone has mother this is not news


----------



## Tedgey

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ya, Gregg too


It's like all the Allman are cursed.


----------



## Pig Pen

Uber and TK have had a pretty screwed up 2017. I think we can all agree this year has really given uber an enormous dose of karma.

God bless his mom and may she Rest In Peace. He was blessed to have her for so many years.

These events, albeit tragic, have a purpose. It has not been a good year for TK. But you know what, over the last 6 years it hasn't been good for society to deal with such a shit company as uber. All of their under handed techniques since they started. Bypassing regulations, using burner phones on lyft sending fake rides, developing software to spy on people and data mine their personal lives, law suit after law suit because they don't play by the rules, sexual harassment in the work place, stealing googles technology, I could go on and on. Today, TK was ***** slapped by karma and I can guarantee it won't be the last time.

So TK, who are you going to blame for this? You like to tell others what their issues are, how about you?

I'm sure this won't be the most popular reply, but it's an opinion and the amount of damage he has caused people and their livelihoods, I hope and wish many more tragedies like this in his life. I hope he suffers every day for the rest of his life. He's a pile of shit and has exploited people for his own ego-centric narcissism. Hopefully, this will help ground him and he'll realize what his company has stood for the last 6 years and the amount of problems his company has caused in drivers lives by taking advantage of them.

Yes, I know, brutal. Just happy that I'm around to watch this pile of crap fall. Live by the uber mantra, kick him when he's down. He's a pathetic human being.


----------



## lakersfan1

Boats and hoes!


----------



## AmericanTaxiOptima

Lakersfan with the winning comment


----------



## Tedgey

TwoFiddyMile said:


>


Damn. That song could have used a guitar solo.

Just sayin.



thezeus88 said:


> Cause drivers are too busy doing one of the following:
> 
> A) Driving joyfully for base rate
> or
> B) Posting non sense on UP.


Guilty on count two.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

Can I be Uber VIP #2 heard there is an opening.....Too soon??

Here are a few accidental deaths that Uber drivers wont have to worry about..private jet crashes, crushed by polo ponies, yacht crash, hernia
from lifting wallets.


----------



## Pooooobear

Zentastic said:


> Reported in the last hour. Reactions?
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/mother-uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-killed-boat-accident-47683549


RIP. It's always sad to lose a parent. Hopefully she was a much better human than Travis.


----------



## Phill

Tedgey said:


> They sent all the UberEmployees a email notification. I wonder why they didn't send the drivers one


We're not employees remember?


----------



## Tedgey

Phill said:


> We're not employees remember?


Indeed. That's why I differentiated


----------



## 7Miles

Ok, I might be in a he minority here but!

Her son keeps his drivers in poverty . I quit my job to drive for uber 3 years ago. Then all of sudden rates change to $0.90 per mile. My family was in financial distress.
All the while she and her son were living it up.
Did she influenced him to treat his drivers better ? I didn't hear about that.

So, my question is , how much money did you take with you Mrs. Kalanick ? One million ? One billion ? Was is worth it to keep quite and enjoy money your son stole from his drivers ?

Call me rude, I don't care.


----------



## Lee239

7Miles said:


> Ok, I might be in a he minority here but!
> 
> Her son keeps his drivers in poverty . I quit my job to drive for uber 3 years ago. Then all of sudden rates change to $0.90 per mile. My family was in financial distress.
> All the while she and her son were living it up.
> Did she influenced him to treat his drivers better ? I didn't hear about that.
> 
> So, my question is , how much money did you take with you Mrs. Kalanick ? One million ? One billion ? Was is worth it to keep quite and enjoy money your son stole from his drivers ?
> 
> Call me rude, I don't care.


I agree. I have no condolences for the devil and/or his mother. People like him who cause people misery and hardship deserve all the bad karma they can buy.


----------



## J_The_Driver

Pig Pen said:


> Uber and TK have had a pretty screwed up 2017. I think we can all agree this year has really given uber an enormous dose of karma.
> 
> God bless his mom and may she Rest In Peace. He was blessed to have her for so many years.
> 
> These events, albeit tragic, have a purpose. It has not been a good year for TK. But you know what, over the last 6 years it hasn't been good for society to deal with such a shit company as uber. All of their under handed techniques since they started. Bypassing regulations, using burner phones on lyft sending fake rides, developing software to spy on people and data mine their personal lives, law suit after law suit because they don't play by the rules, sexual harassment in the work place, stealing googles technology, I could go on and on. Today, TK was ***** slapped by karma and I can guarantee it won't be the last time.
> 
> So TK, who are you going to blame for this? You like to tell others what their issues are, how about you?
> 
> I'm sure this won't be the most popular reply, but it's an opinion and the amount of damage he has caused people and their livelihoods, I hope and wish many more tragedies like this in his life. I hope he suffers every day for the rest of his life. He's a pile of shit and has exploited people for his own ego-centric narcissism. Hopefully, this will help ground him and he'll realize what his company has stood for the last 6 years and the amount of problems his company has caused in drivers lives by taking advantage of them.
> 
> Yes, I know, brutal. Just happy that I'm around to watch this pile of crap fall. Live by the uber mantra, kick him when he's down. He's a pathetic human being.


----------



## Lee239

I care about him mother dying less than he cares about the Uber driver that was just killed in North Carolina this week.


----------



## Grahamcracker

Rest in peace Bonnie Kalanick.

P.s. your son is still a jerk


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Sorry to hear, this might be the last domino in the collapse of Uber.


----------



## cubert

Karma


----------



## Pig Pen

jaywaynedubya said:


> Sorry to hear, this might be the last domino in the collapse of Uber.


Looks like he pissed off the wrong person. I think someone has put a curse on him. Way too many bad things have been happening for TK this year. He needs to get the voodoo removed. Because someone has put one hell of a butt hurt curse on him.


----------



## DanB

*Mother of Uber CEO Travis Kalanick killed in boat accident*
*
27 May 2017 - ABC NEWS*
http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/mother-uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-killed-boat-accident-47683549

The mother of the CEO of the ride-hailing company Uber died in a boat accident Friday evening in Fresno County, the company said.

Bonnie Kalanick, 71, died after the boat she and her husband, Donald, 78, were riding hit a rock in Pine Flat Lake in the eastern part of the county, authorities said.

They are the parents of Travis Kalanick, 40, who founded Uber in 2009. The company has since grown to become an international operation with a market value of nearly $70 billion.

The couple have been longtime boaters. In a memo to Uber staff, Liane Hornsey, the chief human resources officer, called the incident an "unthinkable tragedy." She wrote that "everyone in the Uber family knows how incredibly close Travis is to his parents."

About 5 p.m. Friday, officers were called to the scene of the accident and found a man and woman on a shore of the lake, the Fresno County Sheriff's office said in a statement.

The woman died at the scene, and the man suffered moderate injuries, the sheriff's office said. He told officers the boat had sunk.

An autopsy of the woman is planned, the office said.

Uber identified the couple as the Kalanicks. Donald Kalanick is being treated at a hospital and is in stable condition, the company said.

Crews will try to remove the boat from the lake Saturday, the sheriff's office said.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

Travis,
Im sorry to hear about the loss of your mother. We take boater safety very serious. I have gone ahead and blocked Bonnie from boating again.

Its important that all sailors respect each other. If you have additional questions please provide a trip ID.

Thanks

Maneesh


----------



## lakersfan1

Pooooobear said:


> RIP. It's always sad to lose a parent. Hopefully she was a much better human than Travis.


As I learned recently from my best friend who committed suicide 8 years ago's mother, probably worse. Narcissist who probably drove her son to suicide after law school. I don't know how I ever idolized that ***** over my own mother who worked three jobs just to get me Christmas presents.


----------



## RC Macurez

He's a cursed dude! Karma is a crazy ***** and she doesn't forget all the evil things one inflicts. So many people dwell in their hate for the guy. All that negative energy eventually transpires!


----------



## las347

What we poor folks can learn from tragic accidents that involves expensive sport activities is that we might live a full life because we cannot afford a boat. So cheer up folks and get out there and get those base fair rides like I did last night.


----------



## uberxone vegas

Yuri Lygotme said:


> karma is a *****....


Before I came a crossed this thread I was asking myself does karma work on rich people and if yes how and when? Uber steals money from drivers everyday and still gets away with it. Read this : Jun 1, 2016 *...* *Uber* said on Wednesday that it had raised $3.5 billion from *Saudi Arabia*'s Public *Investment* Fund, the kingdom's main *investment* fund, in one ...
SAN FRANCISCO - In its quest to build a global empire, Uber has turned to the Middle East for its biggest infusion of cash from a single investor.

Uber said on Wednesday that it had raised $3.5 billion from Saudi Arabia's Public Investment Fund, the kingdom's main investment fund, in one of the largest-ever investments into a privately held start-up.

The money was part of the ride-hailing giant's most recent financing round and continued to value Uber at $62.5 billion. The investment, which was months in the making, does not cash out any of Uber's existing investors. source: https://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/02/technology/uber-investment-saudi-arabia.html?_r=0



uberxreallysux said:


> It's just fitting but he should have been on that boat and die too


The guy has no heart or soul. Let's hope he gets the big message and start giving us a rise and stop stealing from us and the riders. Uber is stealing money from everybody .


----------



## SurgeWarrior

RC Macurez said:


> He's a cursed dude! Karma is a crazy ***** and she doesn't forget all the evil things one inflicts. So many people dwell in their hate for the guy. All that negative energy eventually transpires!


The only thing to add to this..Karma works on her own time schedule.

I probably shouldn't write nasty things about Travis but its out of pure frustration and in the grand scheme is harmless.


----------



## Bartolovski

Regardless of my feelings against the T, it's horrible for someone to lose their beloved ones, especially in an accident that could've been prevented from happening.

On a side note, his dad is lucky to be alive but in serious condition. Husband and wife boating accidents are scrutinized by the police and the life insurance companies.


----------



## Gustavo88

and his father is critical condition.

Although im not a big fan of Travis but this is so terrible, hope his dad recovers.

http://www.businessinsider.com/trav...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti


----------



## Breezze

Time for Lyft to send a public condolence and love to TK and his family.
Respect others. Your driver and customer will respect and love you more.


----------



## Syed raza

RIP it's hard to lose a mother doesn't matter if you are rich or poor.


----------



## lakersfan1

Pooooobear said:


> RIP. It's always sad to lose a parent. Hopefully she was a much better human than Travis.


It's not ALWAYS sad. When my father died I got a trip out of Afghanistan to Hawaii. You're assuming all parents are great people, when most of the 7 Billion people on the planet are substandard wastes of space at best.


----------



## Dang

http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/27/technology/uber-travis-kalanick-parents-tragedy/index.html

thoughts?


----------



## CJfrom619

That's terrible how sad. No one deserves to go out like that. May she rest in peace


----------



## Kodyhead

CJfrom619 said:


> That's terrible how sad. No one deserves to go out like that. May she rest in peace


I agree and not looking forward to all the terrible things people will say probably on this forum


----------



## Uberchampion

That's horrible news. Prayers are with the family.....


----------



## uberpoolfool

Lets set up a gofundme for his parents


----------



## uberchimp

uberPutz said:


> Boating incident.


Is travis going to cut the rates again


Phill said:


> We're not employees remember?


This is the saddest worst thing that can happen to someone. Condolences to the family, Travis must be sad and angry, but, does this mean rate cuts out of anger and grief?


----------



## observer

Just saw a picture of her with Kalanick and his dad a couple days ago. RIP



Kodyhead said:


> I agree and not looking forward to all the terrible things people will say probably on this forum


I would hope our members think about what they post. They should reflect on their own families and how death affects them.

A sorrowful event like this is not a time for negative posts about anyone.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Tedgey said:


> It's like all the Allman are cursed.


the same thing with the bee gees.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

A terrible thing to happen to anyone. Still hate Travis and hope he gets fired


----------



## Rammmmin

My condolence Don Travis


----------



## MaddMaxx

Tragic I agree....

Karma? Who knows.....

What I do find interesting is the need for a moderator to come in to ask ppl to be nice w/ posts in the face of a loss of life event. Speaks volumes as to the depth of the negatively and total disdain most ppl have for arguably the most hated CEO in the US.

Forgive me if I don't send flowers or a card. I don't believe I received one from Travis upon the passing of my father or brother..... Shit happens (and he needs to "own his own sh*t" from what I hear.

Next up.... Autonomous/driverless boats and SluBer canoe pool!!

May she rest in peace!!


----------



## Bleach

Dont know what to say in the comment box, neither positive or negative...hmmmmm...ill think of one later


----------



## mKat

Gustavo88 said:


> and his father is critical condition.
> 
> Although im not a big fan of Travis but this is so terrible, hope his dad recovers.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/trav...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti


Can't imagine how hard this would be for him. Very sad.


----------



## Chrisdrhjh

the universe always finds balance


----------



## Uberyouber

Lee239 said:


> Karma
> 
> I guess UberBoats was a flop


This is really funny. But its still sad when someone dies.

Rip Bonnie.


----------



## Rammmmin

UbingInLA said:


> Only Travis is capable of doing this to his own mom.
> 
> View attachment 124159


$ 200000000 life insurance


----------



## thezeus88

Rammmmin said:


> $ 200000000 life insurance


SOMEONE's gotta pay the lawsuits!! The investors told Travis to get that $ elsewhere....and he did


----------



## JBuzz826

My condolences to the Kalanick family. Sending prayers for Travis and his family!


----------



## Nathan Diaz

Holy crap if you want to know the future of this company just look at the comments about Travis' mother's death


----------



## thezeus88

Nathan Diaz said:


> Holy crap if you want to know the future of this company just look at the comments about Travis' mother's death


Messed up isn't it??


----------



## Juggernaut

condolences, nothing snarky, just sad for the guy.


----------



## Fast Times @ UBER

I can fix the boat. I have an awesome set of tools. Not so much for Travis's mum.


----------



## Pig Pen

moved it to here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/travis-kalanick-family-tragedy.169371/


----------



## Cuponoodles

oicu812 said:


> RIP Roger Moore.


A lot of class that man has.


----------



## RasAlGhul

http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/27/technology/uber-travis-kalanick-parents-tragedy/index.html


----------



## Lee239

Uberyouber said:


> This is really funny. But its still sad when someone dies.
> 
> Rip Bonnie.


True, but we don't control God or Karma or the Universe. I don't relish in anyone's agony of losing a parent even if I think they are as despicable as Travis. Hopefully it wakes him up that there are things more important than money and power, but honestly I take him to be the why me type and continue his treachery tenfold.


----------



## dbla

They were probably using the uber navigation on the boat


----------



## UberIsNotGreat

You all are sick! 

Suggesting that Travis Kalanick arranged to have his own mother killed just to take the spotlight off of Uber’s barrage of negative publicity lately.

You’re all probably right. But sick nonetheless!


----------



## UberIsNotGreat

When I first read that Travis Kalanick's mom died&#8230; I laughed.

I felt bad so I went out for the day then when I came back I reread the article.

And I laughed again!

Sorry, not getting any sympathy from me.

I'm sure there's a lesson to be learned here somewhere!


----------



## RasAlGhul

He's gonna raise Uber's cut


----------



## twinwillow

https://www.yahoo.com/news/mother-uber-ceo-killed-boating-accident-newspaper-225219978--finance.html


----------



## Rick N.

His sacrifice for more money. Some of you will understand (I hope).


----------



## twinwillow

Try to find the comments on Yahoo for the article. Not much sympathy from Uber drivers.


----------



## TheNerdling

The funeral procession will be a combination of Ubsrpool and Uber freight. Come on you stack one more in there. Sure you have to go out of your way to get it. But who care a dime is dime.


----------



## CJfrom619

MaddMaxx said:


> Tragic I agree....
> 
> Karma? Who knows.....
> 
> What I do find interesting is the need for a moderator to come in to ask ppl to be nice w/ posts in the face of a loss of life event. Speaks volumes as to the depth of the negatively and total disdain most ppl have for arguably the most hated CEO in the US.
> 
> Forgive me if I don't send flowers or a card. I don't believe I received one from Travis upon the passing of my father or brother..... Shit happens (and he needs to "own his own sh*t" from what I hear.
> 
> Next up.... Autonomous/driverless boats and SluBer canoe pool!!
> 
> May she rest in peace!!


The most hated CEO is the US? Lol why because he created a company that has saved millions of people money, created hundreds of thousands of jobs to people, has drastically reduced the amount of drunken driver on the roads and probably saved many lives in the process. Yea Travis is such a jerk and there so much to hate about him.

I got an idea why don't we get rid of Uber and rideshare all together so people can go back to paying $80 for a 15 mile ride in a taxi. Do people really forget what is was like before rideshares were available. Uber is an amazing company that has transformed the entire world as we know it. Never has there been an easier and more affordable option for people to get around.

For what reason is this man hated just blows my mind and the people that hate on this man the most are the people that drive for his company or use Uber to get around lmfao. Remember this Uber is a CHOICE!!! You have to choose to drive for them or you have to choose to get a ride from them so if you hate it so much then why continue to use it or waste your time in a forum talking about it


----------



## Lyft-only Driver

Yes, I meant "spawned". But I'm afraid your correction on that slip-up is the only thing we'll agree on. So sayonara. Your handle seems apt enough. You're obviously mad, not just at TK, but yourself, the world, and everything in it. I suggest anger management classes for you. You'll thank me later.

Having said that, I'm done engaging you.


----------



## lmwzwwj

Travis mom, pls tip your boat driver next time!


----------



## vspr01

Dont wory about him. He has enough people who has that job.
U worry about paying ur lanlord and keep wife happy

Also inlaws

It is sad but dont forget that guu cant even fake being nice for $$$.... Not once but numerous times.

Cmon man


----------



## MaddMaxx

CJfrom619 said:


> The most hated CEO is the US? Lol why because he created a company that has saved millions of people money, created hundreds of thousands of jobs to people, has drastically reduced the amount of drunken driver on the roads and probably saved many lives in the process. Yea Travis is such a jerk and there so much to hate about him.
> 
> I got an idea why don't we get rid of Uber and rideshare all together so people can go back to paying $80 for a 15 mile ride in a taxi. Do people really forget what is was like before rideshares were available. Uber is an amazing company that has transformed the entire world as we know it. Never has there been an easier and more affordable option for people to get around.
> 
> For what reason is this man hated just blows my mind and the people that hate on this man the most are the people that drive for his company or use Uber to get around lmfao. Remember this Uber is a CHOICE!!! You have to choose to drive for them or you have to choose to get a ride from them so if you hate it so much then why continue to use it or waste your time in a forum talking about it


I can't personally answer why he is so disliked by SO MANY. But I have eyes and ears and "it is, what it is". Without SluBer? someone else will be ready and willing to fill the spot. As to why drivers and passengers dislike him? It's because they have had 1st hand experience of his decisions. I certainly wouldn't expect the indigenous ppl of Borneo to have an opinion one way or another of him.

Suggestion: if you ever intend to spawn a lil one... You should name him/her Travis. That way you can repurpose the shrine you've assembled in his name.

I'm not too worried about the day to day changes that affect our pay... It will find its own equilibrium eventually. If Trump enforced e-Verify criteria to the gig economy.... 60% of current drivers go bye-bye

..... Could that be you?? Hmmm


----------



## whatnowater

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uber-mother-20170527-story.html

Sad
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uber-mother-20170527-story.html


----------



## Tommy153

TheNerdling said:


> The funeral procession will be a combination of Ubsrpool and Uber freight. Come on you stack one more in there. Sure you have to go out of your way to get it. But who care a dime is dime.


LOL NO one here feels sorry for greedy TK May he be next!!!!!!!


----------



## mghtyred

I thought I was too late to the party. Thank goodness nobody beat me to it.


----------



## Mavros89

Karma is a you know what. Sucks about his mom and possibly his dad. But you receive two fold what you put into the world. How many familys has this man single handedly effected with his greedy policies?


----------



## MaddMaxx

Lyft-only Driver said:


> Yes, I meant "spawned". But I'm afraid your correction on that slip-up is the only thing we'll agree on. So sayonara. Your handle seems apt enough. You're obviously mad, not just at TK, but yourself, the world, and everything in it. I suggest anger management classes for you. You'll thank me later.
> 
> Having said that, I'm done engaging you.


Ohh... Great Advise. I'll take it under advisement. Where do you attend your classes? Does your "not engaging me" mean I can now go about my business again? Thank You So Much for your guidance and sage advice .... I feel like the weight of the world has finally been lifted and now I am enlightened


----------



## Cowwy

Seems like karma caught up to him.


----------



## Ice Blue

Pig Pen said:


> Uber and TK have had a pretty screwed up 2017. I think we can all agree this year has really given uber an enormous dose of karma.
> 
> God bless his mom and may she Rest In Peace. He was blessed to have her for so many years.
> 
> These events, albeit tragic, have a purpose. It has not been a good year for TK. But you know what, over the last 6 years it hasn't been good for society to deal with such a shit company as uber. All of their under handed techniques since they started. Bypassing regulations, using burner phones on lyft sending fake rides, developing software to spy on people and data mine their personal lives, law suit after law suit because they don't play by the rules, sexual harassment in the work place, stealing googles technology, I could go on and on. Today, TK was ***** slapped by karma and I can guarantee it won't be the last time.
> 
> So TK, who are you going to blame for this? You like to tell others what their issues are, how about you?
> 
> I'm sure this won't be the most popular reply, but it's an opinion and the amount of damage he has caused people and their livelihoods, I hope and wish many more tragedies like this in his life. I hope he suffers every day for the rest of his life. He's a pile of shit and has exploited people for his own ego-centric narcissism. Hopefully, this will help ground him and he'll realize what his company has stood for the last 6 years and the amount of problems his company has caused in drivers lives by taking advantage of them.
> 
> Yes, I know, brutal. Just happy that I'm around to watch this pile of crap fall. Live by the uber mantra, kick him when he's down. He's a pathetic human being.


He is an ****** Kick the hell out of him while he is down cause he is kicking is bad!!!



thezeus88 said:


> SOMEONE's gotta pay the lawsuits!! The investors told Travis to get that $ elsewhere....and he did


True that... Sickening


----------



## Tedgey

And yet another tragedy, MLB HOF pitcher with nasty stuff and former US senator Jim Bunning also died. He was 85


----------



## tohunt4me

It is ter


whatnowater said:


> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uber-mother-20170527-story.html
> 
> Sad
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uber-mother-20170527-story.html


It is terrible !
They were probably planning and looking forward to that trip a while.
Such a shame.
Travis has a lot of weight on his shoulders now. Grief and he must comfort his father.
Along with everything else.

The local Uber offices should ALLsend flowers .
Represent.


----------



## tohunt4me

7Miles said:


> Ok, I might be in a he minority here but!
> 
> Her son keeps his drivers in poverty . I quit my job to drive for uber 3 years ago. Then all of sudden rates change to $0.90 per mile. My family was in financial distress.
> All the while she and her son were living it up.
> Did she influenced him to treat his drivers better ? I didn't hear about that.
> 
> So, my question is , how much money did you take with you Mrs. Kalanick ? One million ? One billion ? Was is worth it to keep quite and enjoy money your son stole from his drivers ?
> 
> Call me rude, I don't care.


Not the time or the place for that now.



Cossio said:


> Bonnie Kalanick, the mother of Uber CEO Travis Kalanick was killed in a boating accident on Friday. The accident also left Kalanick's father, Donald, seriously hurt.
> 
> Writing about the tragedy, Recode's Kara Swisher posted an unpublished section of her Vanity Fair profile of Kalanick that includes a nice section on Bonnie Kalanick. The photo above, posted by Kalanick on social media, was of the three of them at the Kentucky Derby earlier this month.
> 
> Source: https://www.axios.com/uber-ceos-mot...utm_medium=twsocialshare&utm_campaign=organic


Such a shame.
These people should have had many more years together.


----------



## mghtyred

Who wants to go to Uber HQ with a boom box on Tuesday? I wonder how much I'd have to pay to get someone to do that?


----------



## tohunt4me

UberLaLa said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/travis-kalanick-parents-bonnie-donald-boating-accident-2017-5


The boat struck a rock.
Could have happened to anyone.
A submerged rock.
His parents had enjoyed boating for over 30 years.
Secondary impact probably caused the injuries.no seat belts in boats.
Deepest condolences to Travis, his brother and his father.
His father will have the most pain from This.


----------



## Zee786

Its a sad news. Kindly spare his parents.


----------



## tohunt4me

mKat said:


> Can't imagine how hard this would be for him. Very sad.


For him.
For his brother.
For his father.
All Uber hubs should send flowers.
All UBER PEOPLE comments should show respect and compassion.


----------



## mKat

Cowwy said:


> Seems like karma caught up to him.


A vile thing to say.


----------



## tohunt4me

TwoFiddyMile said:


>


Greg used to love New Orleans.
Everyone Remember to have a SAFE Memorial Day Weekend
Driving
Working
Boating
or BBQ.

Tragedy can strike anyone at any time anywhere.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber

May 6, 2017. Kentucky Derby


----------



## Condy

well its called karma; except that in this case it got diverted to his parents. probably time to play the blame game again eh Travis?


----------



## Trump Economics

Don't wish death on anyone, but I'm just gonna go ahead and say it -- Karma is a b****

The media reports on his mom, but says little about the Uber engineer who recently committed suicide as a result of working for such a sh***y company. 

Travis has ruined millions of lives -- think of all the assaults, rapes, etc. -- and sometimes the universe has a way of balancing things out. 

RIP, Mrs. K -- you raised a fine young man.


----------



## DRider85

People say that this is karma. But what does his mom have to do with it? Her fault for raising him? If anyone deserved misfortune it would be Travis himself, but his mom had nothing to do with it. Have a heart.



Trump Economics said:


> Don't wish death on anyone, but I'm just gonna go ahead and say it -- Karma is a b****
> 
> The media reports on his mom, but says little about the Uber engineer who recently committed suicide as a result of working for such a sh***y company.
> 
> Travis has ruined millions of lives -- think of all the assaults, rapes, etc. -- and sometimes the universe has a way of balancing things out.
> 
> RIP, Mrs. K -- you raised a fine young man.


It's not karma. If karma was fair, something would happen to Travis, not his mom.


----------



## DRider85

Lee239 said:


> I agree. I have no condolences for the devil and/or his mother. People like him who cause people misery and hardship deserve all the bad karma they can buy.


Bs. She has to suffer because of what he did?


----------



## Shea F. Kenny

Moderator? Do you mind? This thread should be locked from further comment. These comments are just pure trash!


----------



## Slim Pete

Tedgey said:


> .... I wonder why they didn't send the drivers one


..... because the drivers aren't exactly Travis's best friends.


----------



## Trump Economics

DRider85 said:


> People say that this is karma. But what does his mom have to do with it? Her fault for raising him? If anyone deserved misfortune it would be Travis himself, but his mom had nothing to do with it. Have a heart.
> 
> It's not karma. If karma was fair, something would happen to Travis, not his mom.


No, I genuinely think it sucks that she died, but like I said, the universe has a way of balancing things out.

Seriously, think about all of the Uber drivers who have been shot and killed, fallen asleep at the wheel, committed suicide, etc. Do you think Uber genuinely mourned over any of them? No.

I'm sorry that she died, and my heart goes out to everyone but Travis -- someone who doesn't have a heart.


----------



## Tnasty

I know I have said some nasty things about the kalanics and I will have some class and not say anymore for a few days.


----------



## Trump Economics

DRider85 said:


> People say that this is karma. But what does his mom have to do with it? Her fault for raising him? If anyone deserved misfortune it would be Travis himself, but his mom had nothing to do with it. Have a heart.
> 
> It's not karma. If karma was fair, something would happen to Travis, not his mom.


But what if karma was like, you must learn to live with the pain that you have intentionally inflicted on millions of people (in the pursuit of greed)? If he died, how would he know what it feels like? We all have our demons that we must answer to. Perhaps this was his.

I haven't read up on it but hopefully she lived a good life and is at peace.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I'm only going to write this cause I want someone in Corporate to see it. Perhaps they may reinstate me.

There is only one person in my life I hold a grudge over, Travis and or his mom I do not. However because of supports zero tolerance on Service Animals and being deactivated as such, I have no F's to give.

Ya and like this is suppose to make everything, the laws and misdeeds he and corporate have committed OK !!! I think not.


----------



## tohunt4me

Trump Economics said:


> But what if karma was like, you must learn to live with the pain that you have intentionally inflicted on millions of people (in the pursuit of greed)? If he died, how would he know what it feels like? We all have our demons that we must answer to. Perhaps this was his.
> 
> I haven't read up on it but hopefully she lived a good life and is at peace.


What if his brother reads this ?
Would you, could you look him in the eye and repeat this. Not especially you, but some of the worse comments here.
The terrible comments make uber drivers look vicious and heartless.


----------



## Scopi

He might be a ****** but this sucks.


----------



## unPat

Some of you are really sadistic. What Travis does , he will live with it. His family has nothing to do with it. You can only blame your stupidity for quitting your day job to be a taxi driver. 
FFS have some decency and respect the folks who died. If you don't like it go drive lyft. What happened to Travis can happen to any one of you.


----------



## Trump Economics

tohunt4me said:


> What if his brother reads this ?
> Would you, could you look him in the eye and repeat this. Not especially you, but some of the worse comments here.
> The terrible comments make uber drivers look vicious and heartless.


I would reiterate the fact that I am sorry for his loss, but that I believe in everything happening for a reason. And it's MY BELIEF that Travis is pure evil, and when you continually harm others, pain has a way of coming back to you.

Also, if anyone is looking for me to change my tune, it won't happen, so you just skip to the next user.


----------



## _McUber_

Joseph Thomas was pushed by Uber to the abyss of despair. He took his own life, having a wife, two healthy kids, and a job which paid him $170K. So it is said.
Millions of drivers are falling slowly into the abyss of hopelessness because of this idea called Uber.
Thousands of drivers are bankrupt; thanks to Travis. Thousands have had their family lives ripped off, and I am one of them. And more thousands are struggling to make ends meet. The suffering is *unmistakable*. 
How exactly are we supposed to feel about a tragedy which hit the man at the center of this diabolic entity called Uber!
I hope it shows as a wake up call in his future. No one, and I mean no one is immune from the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune. What goes around never fails to come around. Sorry, I have no feelings of sympathy.


----------



## Trump Economics

Tnasty said:


> I know I have said some nasty things about the kalanics and I will have some class and not say anymore for a few days.


But is there food in your refrigerator for the next few days? That is the question.


----------



## Certain Judgment

I am sorry she died and her husband is now a maimed widower. Their son is still a scum sucking ******bag, though. I hope his mom haunts him from the grave and tells him he has to allow for tipping in the app.


----------



## tohunt4me

Certain Judgment said:


> I am sorry she died and her husband is now a maimed widower. Their son is still a scum sucking ******bag, though. I hope his mom haunts him from the grave and tells him he has to allow for tipping in the app.


App based tips face a high tax.
I would be happy if " No need to tip" had never been uttered.


----------



## Tnasty

Now Travis is gonna make an app for herses.


----------



## tohunt4me

G


TakinItUpWithUber said:


> May 6, 2017. Kentucky Derby
> 
> View attachment 124225


Im glad they got to spend recent time together.
And
The hats are a kentucky derby tradition, for anyone who didnt know.
Now
Everyone who's parents are alive
Go visit or call them !
Call your kids too !


----------



## momo

https://www.taxi-point.co.uk/single...vis-Kalanicks-mother-dies-in-boating-accident


----------



## _McUber_

Tnasty said:


> Now Travis is gonna make an app for herses.


Not a bad idea. UberHearse shall we call it.

Before I go to sleep. Best response to the news is what Uber always did:
Deny, delay and ignore.


----------



## UberCemetery

Sorry to hear about the accident. But I wish they would not put him in the spotlight over his own mother's death.

Headline - "Mother of Uber CEO"


----------



## Mr. Mister

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4549588/Pictured-Boat-wreckage-Uber-CEO-s-mother-died.html


----------



## Panamera66

http://amp.usatoday.com/story/102242896


----------



## NewEnglander

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Lee239

DRider85 said:


> It's not karma. If karma was fair, something would happen to Travis, not his mom.


This should hurt him more than if he died if he is human which I'm not sure he is or has a soul.

Karma hits the Car Ma.

I posted this somewhere else and wanted to post here. I don't hate many people so if you get me to hate you, you must be a very vile person, and I only wish the worst for you.

It's like expecting people to have sympathy for Hitler's mom when she passed away.

I always thought that Travis was the win at all costs kind of guy who would sell his mother for $1. Now he can't. No sympathy for the devil. I have not read one story where he donated money or offered support of comfort after the death of one of his drivers.

I care as much about his mother's passing as he cares about mine.


----------



## fisma028

mKat said:


> A vile thing to say.


Oh please. I couldnt care about travis and his tragedies.

Hes a gigantic piece of shit. Most ceo's are money hungry pigs but travis is just *extra* special.

If he could press a button and sell your organs to profit he would.

Considering your the same guy starting threads asking disguised questions about whether uber should have 'english language requirements' (translation: dirty immigrants taking my rides), and ranting you want to quit because of all the "cockroaches" on the road .... doesnt take a big stretch to guess why you like kalanick.

Its particularly hilarious to use the "dont say mean things about someone who had a tragedy" etiquette for a guy like kalanick, given the his entire ethos and philisophy had been to basically spit in the face of such societal niceties and is arrogant about it to boot.

Give me a break


----------



## Lee239

fisma028 said:


> Oh please. I couldnt care about travis and his tragedies.
> 
> Hes a gigantic piece of shit. Most ceo's are money hungry pigs but travis is just *extra* special.
> 
> If he could press a button and sell your organs to profit he would.
> 
> Considering your the same guy starting threads asking disguised questions about whether uber should have 'english language requirements' (translation: dirty immigrants taking my rides), and saying you want to quit because of all the "cockroaches" on the road .... doesnt take a big stretch to guess why you like kalanick.
> 
> Its particularly hilarious to use the "dont say mean things about someone who had a tragedy" etiquette for a guy like kalanick who basically spits in the face of such societal niceties is arrogant about it to boot.
> 
> Give me a break


It's like expecting people to have sympathy for Hitler's mom when she passed away.

I always thought that Travis was the win at all costs kind of guy who would sell his mother for $1. Now he can't. No sympathy for the devil. I have not read one story where he donated money or offered support of comfort after the death of one of his drivers.

I care as much about his mother's passing as he cares about mine.

someone check her life insurance policy to make sure Travis was not a beneficiary.


----------



## UberKevPA

I will donate all of my in-app Uber tips to the charity of his choice.

In all seriousness, a tragedy. Not a good year for Travis.


----------



## Weswes

Msrip..


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

The mother of ride-hailing firm Uber's chief executive has died in a boating accident near Fresno, California on Friday, the Fresno County Sheriff's Office said on Saturday

Uber CEO Travis Kalanick's parents Bonnie Kalanick, 71, and Donald Kalanick were on Pine Flat Lake when their boat struck a rock and sank, it said, adding that an autopsy is planned for Sunday.

Donald Kalanick was being treated at an area hospital for what were described as moderate injuries.

Uber officials were not immediately available for comment.

The sheriff's office, however, posted a statement from Uber that read: "Last night, Travis and his family suffered an unspeakable tragedy."

"His mother passed away in a devastating boating accident near Fresno and his father is in serious condition. Our thoughts and prayers are with Travis and his family in this heartbreaking time," the statement said.

Uber has been rocked by a number of setbacks lately, including accusations of sexual harassment from a former female employee and a video showing its CEO harshly berating an Uber driver.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Good. They should have smothered young travis as a child. You know. Fourth trimester abortion
Im glad. Too bad it didnt happen sooner. You know. While travis was still n her stomach. Gestating like the vile creature he is.

Y the scorn u may say?
Becsuse drivers spend way more time to make the same money now and inevitably miss out on their own family monents etc. travis didnt giv a f. So i literally have like a negative amount of tears for this.


----------



## itsablackmarket

https://www.recode.net/2017/5/27/15705290/bonnie-kalanick-mother-uber-ceo-dies-boating-accident

Bad things happen to bad people.


----------



## Lee239

Couldn't have happened to a more deserving CEO.


----------



## Lelekm

That's really sad.

http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/27/technology/uber-travis-kalanick-parents-tragedy/


----------



## Panamera66

Sad...but Karma


----------



## Lee239

Lelekm said:


> That's really sad.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/27/technology/uber-travis-kalanick-parents-tragedy/


This is really sad, when a driver is killed and the family has no money for the funeral.

http://myfox8.com/2017/05/26/body-found-in-field-believed-to-be-that-of-missing-nc-uber-driver/


----------



## Ant Farmer

I feel sad for his loss but he should know that many drivers are unable to spend time with their family because of Uber's greedy commission and low rates.



Tedgey said:


> They sent all the UberEmployees a email notification. I wonder why they didn't send the drivers one


I suppose we are not partners after all. He sees drivers as inefficient. He wants to replace us ASAP. He has no respect for the ants that keep the nest alive.



SurgeWarrior said:


> Travis,
> Im sorry to hear about the loss of your mother. We take boater safety very serious. I have gone ahead and blocked Bonnie from boating again.
> 
> Its important that all sailors respect each other. If you have additional questions please provide a trip ID.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maneesh


I feel bad because this made me laugh out loud because it is so true. Uber was never there to support me when things went wrong. Sorry to his family but please understand that drivers have families too and Uber thrives on ripping people off.



CJfrom619 said:


> Uber is an amazing company that has transformed the entire world as we know it.


Yeah, clearly you have never had to deal with Uber when things went wrong.


----------



## UberKevPA

Skepticaldriver said:


> Good. They should have smothered young travis as a child. You know. Fourth trimester abortion
> Im glad. Too bad it didnt happen sooner. You know. While travis was still n her stomach. Gestating like the vile creature he is.
> 
> Y the scorn u may say?
> Becsuse drivers spend way more time to make the same money now and inevitably miss out on their own family monents etc. travis didnt giv a f. So i literally have like a negative amount of tears for this.


Aweful. Cruel. And so damn funny! I'm still cracking up.


----------



## Lee239

Uber's self piloting boats are dead in the water.


----------



## Ant Farmer

This guy took it too far. Nobody's mother should be treated in this way. She had nothing to do with Uber's lack of ethics. Don't blame her.


----------



## Lee239

At least she died doing what she loved.

Oh, wait she didn't love drowning, never mind.



Ant Farmer said:


> This guy took it too far. Nobody's mother should be treated in this way. She had nothing to do with Uber's lack of ethics. Don't blame her.
> 
> View attachment 124272


I don't think he took it far enough. It should have been funnier.


----------



## Spy & Mash

Didn't realise his mother new who his father was.


----------



## Ant Farmer

Lee239 said:


> At least she died doing what she loved.
> 
> Oh, wait she didn't love drowning, never mind.
> 
> I don't think he took it far enough.


On second thoughts I just read his twitter bio "serial entrepreneur" that is such a dooshy way to describe yourself. Good for him though if that makes him feel better than everyone else.


----------



## UberKevPA

Certain Judgment said:


> I am sorry she died and her husband is now a maimed widower. Their son is still a scum sucking ******bag, though. I hope his mom haunts him from the grave and tells him he has to allow for tipping in the app.


OMG, I've been laughing uncontrollably for three straight minutes after reading this. Thanks!



Lee239 said:


> Karma hits the Car Ma.


Another good one!


----------



## LyftX

Humanity this humanity that. **** that. Does this prick have any humanity in him? Some of you probably care about his mothers death more than he does.


----------



## D1991

If you don't practice fair trade karma will bite you in the ass he's ruined thousands of life's of hard working private hire drivers and cab drivers


----------



## Ant Farmer

LyftX said:


> Humanity this humanity that. &%[email protected]!* that. Does this prick have any humanity in him? Some of you probably care about his mothers death more than he does.


I do care when anyone dies because I'm human. A sociopath only cares about money and power.


----------



## Cabbie2B

D1991 said:


> If you don't practice fair trade karma will bite you in the ass he's ruined thousands of life's of hard working private hire drivers and cab drivers


I say, do good and good will come back to you.

Sadly, this wasn't the case.


----------



## Hogster

Yeah he's done bad things but it's still his Mum & Dad. 
According to article he was very close to his parents

For most of us it still hurts years later after having lost one or both of the people who have brought you up

Rest in peace Mrs K


----------



## Cabbie2B

Hogster said:


> Yeah he's done bad things but it's still his Mum & Dad.
> According to article he was very close to his parents
> 
> For most of us it still hurts years later after having lost one or both of the people who have brought you up
> 
> Rest in peace Mrs K


Usually person who deserves doesn't get it. 
It either his kids or close family.


----------



## Prius13

lmwzwwj said:


> Travis mom, pls tip your boat driver next time!


This is just cold. The mom died. Regardless of how clueless the son is, respect for the dead is warranted.



Juggernaut said:


> condolences, nothing snarky, just sad for the guy.


Amen. Prayers For Travis' family.



lakersfan1 said:


> It's not ALWAYS sad. When my father died I got a trip out of Afghanistan to Hawaii. You're assuming all parents are great people, when most of the 7 Billion people on the planet are substandard wastes of space at best.


I prefer to have an optimistic view of human kind. Except the rideshare pax. Some of them. Not all.


----------



## UberKevPA

Shea F. Kenny said:


> Moderator? Do you mind? This thread should be locked from further comment. These comments are just pure trash!


Agreed, lot of stuff here is tasteless. I don't read things I don't like. You might consider doing the same.

"I'm offended by what I clicked on! Moderator, make it stop!"


----------



## lakersfan1

Prius13 said:


> I prefer to have an optimistic view of human kind. Except the rideshare pax. Some of them. Not all.


You know your own people are being killed in the streets at the behest of their president, and families live in cardboard boxes ... right?


----------



## Prius13

Shea F. Kenny said:


> Moderator? Do you mind? This thread should be locked from further comment. These comments are just pure trash!


Don't read it then. 1st amendment.


----------



## Fast Times @ UBER

Shea F. Kenny said:


> Moderator? Do you mind? This thread should be locked from further comment. These comments are just pure trash!


You can't be a snowflake and be involved with UBER in any capacity.


----------



## mKat

I guess it's silly of me to expect all drivers to have a little class, tact, decorum. The barrier for entry is so bluddy low any classless, uneducated ******* LOSER can sign up and drive...and post on Uber People about karma.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Maybe this is a sign to change your ways.

My condolences.


----------



## Von64

Yuri Lygotme said:


> karma is a *****....


Indeed


----------



## cho

I'm going to take the high road and focus on the tragic accident. Anybody know if the boat made it out okay?


----------



## Fast Times @ UBER

mKat said:


> I guess it's silly of me to expect all drivers to have a little class, tact, decorum. The barrier for entry is so bluddy low any classless, uneducated ******* LOSER can sign up and drive...and post on Uber People about karma.


Glad you are part of the club bro!


----------



## Profiteer

1- Bonnie Kalanick, Rest in Peace
2- Travis Kalanick, karma can affect one in many ways.
3- In books/tv/movies the tragic loss of a Parent can turn a Billionaire into a Do-Gooder or Dr. Evil. Which will Travis become?


----------



## mKat

Profiteer said:


> 1- Bonnie Kalanick, Rest in Peace
> 2- Travis Kalanick, karma can affect one in many ways.
> 3- In books/tv/movies the tragic loss of a Parent can turn a Billionaire into a Do-Gooder or Dr. Evil. Which will Travis become?


Some irony here. 'karma' (which is bs to many folks, including myself) could apply its self to YOU one day. You suggest it's Travis' fault that his mother died in a horrible crash. One year from now it might be your fault your loved one dies, for posting vile things on the internet.

The reasons karma manifest is subjective.


----------



## Lee239

mKat said:


> Some irony here. 'karma' (which is bs to many folks, including myself) could apply its self to YOU one day. You suggest it's Travis' fault that his mother died in a horrible crash. One year from now it might be your fault your loved one dies, for posting vile things on the internet.
> 
> The reasons karma manifest is subjective.


So be it everyone has Karma, and his is for scewing drivers over intentionally and causing them grief. Much less karma than a flippant joke or comment. Your judgement of others owes you Karma too.

Oh and perhaps Travis had his mother killed to introduce a new product UberHearse.



mKat said:


> I guess it's silly of me to expect all drivers to have a little class, tact, decorum. The barrier for entry is so bluddy low any classless, uneducated ******* LOSER can sign up and drive...and post on Uber People about karma.


We show more class than what Travis shows his drivers or the drivers who die while working for him.


----------



## APRider

https://www.yahoo.com/news/mother-uber-ceo-killed-boating-accident-newspaper-225219978--finance.html

(Reuters) - The mother of ride-hailing firm Uber's chief executive has died in a boating accident near Fresno, California on Friday, the Fresno County Sheriff's Office said on Saturday

Uber CEO Travis Kalanick's parents Bonnie Kalanick, 71, and Donald Kalanick were on Pine Flat Lake when their boat struck a rock and sank, it said, adding that an autopsy is planned for Sunday.

Donald Kalanick was being treated at an area hospital for what were described as moderate injuries.

Uber officials were not immediately available for comment.

The sheriff's office, however, posted a statement from Uber that read: "Last night, Travis and his family suffered an unspeakable tragedy."

"His mother passed away in a devastating boating accident near Fresno and his father is in serious condition. Our thoughts and prayers are with Travis and his family in this heartbreaking time," the statement said.

Uber has been rocked by a number of setbacks lately, including accusations of sexual harassment from a former female employee and a video showing its CEO harshly berating an Uber driver.

After posting a few tweets in 2016, Travis Kalanick has been active on the social media site this year, changing his Twitter avatar from an image of U.S. founding father Alexander Hamilton he had used for about five years with a photo of him smiling.

He also posted a photo with his parents on Twitter when they went to the Kentucky Derby together on May 6.


----------



## Pig Pen

CJfrom619 said:


> The most hated CEO is the US? Lol why because he created a company that has saved millions of people money, created hundreds of thousands of jobs to people, has drastically reduced the amount of drunken driver on the roads and probably saved many lives in the process. Yea Travis is such a jerk and there so much to hate about him.
> 
> I got an idea why don't we get rid of Uber and rideshare all together so people can go back to paying $80 for a 15 mile ride in a taxi. Do people really forget what is was like before rideshares were available. Uber is an amazing company that has transformed the entire world as we know it. Never has there been an easier and more affordable option for people to get around.
> 
> For what reason is this man hated just blows my mind and the people that hate on this man the most are the people that drive for his company or use Uber to get around lmfao. Remember this Uber is a CHOICE!!! You have to choose to drive for them or you have to choose to get a ride from them so if you hate it so much then why continue to use it or waste your time in a forum talking about it


^^^^
Uhm, who let the employee post?



lmwzwwj said:


> Travis mom, pls tip your boat driver next time!


Apparently they got tipped, tipped over.


----------



## TheNJBen

As much as I don't like uber run by Travis I don't wish anyone to lose their mom .... sad story


----------



## Lee239

las347 said:


> This is not something you wish to happen even to your enemy.


Speak for yourself, I wish pancreatic cancer on old Travis. I have a few enemies I wish worse on.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Imagine how low he would have fallen if he caused the accident with the sole purpose of making the world feel sorry for him and forget all he has done.

I mean the dog/puppy thingy clearly failed, this had to be the next step.


----------



## njctuberx

Travis hustled many, many people into life ruining loans, especially the early on SUV and Black cars like the guy from that video. He continues to partner with predator auto loan agencies with the goal of putting broke, starving and hungry drivers on every corner who are desperate for buisness.
He intentionally leads a workplace filled with fear, greed and aggression.
That's just the tip of the iceberg. (Oops. I said tip.)
I'm not glad, but I'm certainly not sad.


----------



## ibeam23

njctuberx said:


> Travis hustled many, many people into life ruining loans, especially the early on SUV and Black cars like the guy from that video. He continues to partner with predator auto loan agencies with the goal of putting broke, starving and hungry drivers on every corner who are desperate for buisness.
> He intentionally leads a workplace filled with fear, greed and aggression.
> That's just the tip of the iceberg. (Oops. I said tip.)
> I'm not glad, but I'm certainly not sad.


I believe it's called karma. Do bad and you get bad in return. And haters, please don't say I'd feel different if it happened to me. Both of my parents passed before I turned 14.


----------



## Uber00

Should of had an UberBoat ready see you in hell TK...


----------



## Skepticaldriver




----------



## Skepticaldriver

Rammmmin said:


> $ 200000000 life insurance


200 million dollars life ins for old mom. Hahahaha. He had her killed. And got a cash influx. Hahaha

Seriously. This is no laughing matter. After any tragedy we must come together. Hearts and minds as one. Now does anyone know if the boat is ok?


----------



## uberslave 1

las347 said:


> Oh shit, as a human being my deepest condolences to him and his family. This is not something you wish to happen even to your enemy.


well i do,,i wish that scumbag Travis was with her to,,


----------



## Skepticaldriver

How happy are you with your moms recent boating experience?
On a scale of  to 
Wed live to hear your feedback



Aww. Did i say live. I meant love.

Your moms been deactivated. Lolz
This issue has now been resolved
Said the universe


----------



## Rammmmin

Skepticaldriver said:


> 200 million dollars life ins for old mom. Hahahaha. He had her killed. And got a cash influx. Hahaha
> 
> Seriously. This is no laughing matter. After any tragedy we must come together. Hearts and minds as one. Now does anyone know if the boat is ok?


Obviously this is tragic event ,loosing mom is not easy thing no matter how rich you are but travis is gold digger and has no ethic and probably he insured them very well .


----------



## Mikey_D

Uber00 said:


> Should of had an UberBoat ready see you in hell TK...


I'll bet all over the country on Uber forums just like this one, that Uber drivers are posting similar messages to this scumbag TK.

I wonder how it feels to know that 99% of your employees / partners loathe you ?

Try as I might I can't feel sorry for this guy.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Mikey_D said:


> I'll bet all over the country on Uber forums just like this one, that Uber drivers are posting similar messages to this scumbag TK.
> 
> I wonder how it feels to know that 99% of your employees / partners loathe you ?
> 
> Try as I might I can't feel sorry for this guy.


Forgive Travis and do not hate..Travis gave us all work and he gave us a choice to work any hours we want to.
You were not forced to work for Uber but given a choice..Do not take this out on his mother..
God bless his mother ans give Travis the strength to get through this..
May she rest in peace and find it in our hearts to forgive and you will be forgiven..Amen


----------



## Lee239

and all your money won't another minute buy
all we are is dust in the wind.


----------



## Phil Turless

Wonder if he will have her deactivated from the system.


----------



## Pig Pen

We create our own karma within our actions and responses in life. Judging others will be reflected on our judgment day.

John 8:7, When therefore they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said to them: He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her.

Now that everyone has had their moment to express themselves, a moment of silence and respect for the departed.

In confidence we approach the throne of God's grace, that we shall have mercy from him and find grace when we are in need of help.

My friends, since God has loved us so much, we too must love one another. No one has seen God, but as long as we love one another God will live in us and his love will be complete in us, and we know that love is stronger than death. so let us pray to the God who first loved us.

We pray for those who care for the sick and housebound. We give thanks for the skills and the commitment of doctors, nurse and carers. May they continue to reflect the compassion and healing of God who is made known to us in Christ. Lord hear us

We pray for all who mourn. May their tears be wiped away, and may their mourning be turned into joy. Lord hear us

We remember and pray for those who do not have access to basic health care, adequate food shelter and uber drivers. We give thanks for our blessings and pray that the ways of justice and peace may prevail throughout the world. Lord hear us

We pray for Bonnie. May God receive her kindly, with generosity and forgiveness, and the rewards of her faith. May she continue to inspire us, to intercede for us, and be there at the end to welcome us, in our turn, into eternal life. Lord hear us

We give thanks for the love which Bonnie showed during her life. May she know the perfection and fulfilment of that love in heaven. Lord hear us

Lord, you are life and the enemy of death. Rescue us and the faithful departed from eternal darkness. Lord hear us

Bring all the departed into the light that no darkness can over power. May we all meet in joy with you. Lord hear us

Bonnie lived Christ's commandment of love; may she now hear those words, "Come, O Blessed of my Father, inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the foundation of the world." Lord hear us

Bonnie showed much love for others in this life, may she now experience the loving mercy of God. Lord hear us

From her place in the kingdom of the Father may she intercede for us and continue to help us. Lord hear us

For all who mourn today. That they will receive strength to assist them in their sadness and grief. Lord hear us

We remember all who have died. Today may they enjoy the promise of eternal happiness. Lord hear us

Father, all those who love others, after the example of Christ your Son, are truly blessed by you in this life, but what they receive here is only a shadow compared with the good things you have prepared for them in the next life. We make all our prayers through Jesus Christ, our Lord. Amen






Chaplin PigPen


----------



## Lee239

Phil Turless said:


> Wonder if he will have her deactivated from the system.


His family is going to have to take Lyft to the cemetery because all the Uber drivers will be celebrating.



Pig Pen said:


> Bonnie lived Christ's commandment of love; may she now hear those words, "Come, O Blessed of my Father, inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the foundation of the world." Lord hear us


How do you know she wasn't Jewish?


----------



## Pig Pen

Lee239 said:


> His family is going to have to take Lyft to the cemetery because all the Uber drivers will be celebrating.
> 
> How do you know she wasn't Jewish?


My prayer for her was from my faith. Doesn't matter which faith you practice, we all pray. From religion to religion, we all believe in the higher power. Some call him God, some call him allah.... I personally don't think it matters which religion she was, I think what matters is to respect the departed and pray for those that have left this life and those lives that have been left behind here on earth.

This was a serious post. I really hope people can see that and not make Bonnie a scape goat for their feelings towards a company.


----------



## Rammmmin

Lee239 said:


> and all your money won't another minute buy
> all we are is dust in the wind.


Problem with money is make you blind and mostly hold you back from seeing straight.



Lee239 said:


> His family is going to have to take Lyft to the cemetery because all the Uber drivers will be celebrating.
> 
> How do you know she wasn't Jewish?


In his Wikipedia says mother side is Russian or Polish jew.


----------



## njctuberx

Sorry, but my opinion is that he's a dog. Nothing was done for us, we just happen to fit in his plan as a place holder until his self driving car fantasy materializes. Sure, we can work when we want, but at the expense of our personal vehicle, and the only reason we hold any autonomy in our work is really so her doesn't have to pay for our healthcare insurance or time off.
He destroyed an industry where many of its workers were forced to switch sides to slave for Uber just to eat because Travis took all the buisness by giving customers non stop free rides at the expense of us.
If disdain for drivers had an odor, his sweat would produce it 24 hours a day.
It's a shame we can't work with this guy, we have to work against his system and cherry pick just to make a little money.
Really, he's lower than a dog, and it sounds like the woman who raised this dog was caught up James River without a paddle. Hopefully though his father will be able to BAMA or Santander lease a new boat. He'll wind up paying 3 times it's worth, but at least he could start boating tomorrow.


----------



## Trump Economics

Lee239 said:


> It's like expecting people to have sympathy for Hitler's mom when she passed away.
> 
> I always thought that Travis was the win at all costs kind of guy who would sell his mother for $1. Now he can't. No sympathy for the devil. I have not read one story where he donated money or offered support of comfort after the death of one of his drivers.
> 
> I care as much about his mother's passing as he cares about mine.
> 
> someone check her life insurance policy to make sure Travis was not a beneficiary.


Shut up! I was just making that Hitler comparison in my head earlier.


----------



## Phil Turless

Trump Economics said:


> Shut up! I was just making that Hitler comparison in my head earlier.


TrumpEc - Do you think Travis will deactivate her from the system?


----------



## Trump Economics

Phil Turless said:


> TrumpEc - Do you think Travis will deactivate her from the system?


No, I'm sure he loved his mom -- it's us he hates.


----------



## run26912

JBuzz826 said:


> My condolences to the Kalanick family. Sending prayers for Travis and his family!


Everyone always says that... really? Sending prayers... give me a break. It's about as sincere as Uber's e-mail templates. Send your prayers to the Uber drivers in Brazil that get killed and murdered thanks to the CASH payments Uber initiated, then brazenly DENIED there was a link between the 14-fold murder rate increase and CASH payments. What about their families?

His parents were RIDING in a BOAT by choice for crissakes. They didn't die from exhaustion working 16 hour days trying to make the bills... struggling to put food on the table.. or get robbed while driving an Uber.... sleeping in their cars away from their families to make the predatory Xchange lease payments...

How about the Uber drivers that put their lives on the line every night picking up pax in shady neighborhoods trying to make their quest bonuses? The EXTRA hours for less pay that drivers all over the world endure to try to support their families... they struggle every day. To Uber, a driver is just a disposable commodity.. not even that.. just a set of digits... insignificant.

His parents weren't struggling... they were on a boat BY CHOICE, living it up.

Save your prayers for those that deserve it.

Don't get it twisted about Travis' unlucky series of events... his actions and behavior have come back to haunt him. The culture and tone of the company is set by him. He is the source of the misery and evil that has flowed downstream. No sympathy here. People lose their parent's in more unfortunate ways everyday... it's just the circle of life. There is a reason why drivers hate T.K. and he brought it on himself.

BONG!!!


----------



## Rammmmin

run26912 said:


> Everyone always says that... really? Sending prayers... give me a break. It's about as sincere as Uber's e-mail templates. Send your prayers to the Uber drivers in Brazil that get killed and murdered thanks to the CASH payments Uber initiated, then brazenly DENIED there was a link between the 14-fold murder rate increase and CASH payments. What about their families?
> 
> His parents were RIDING in a BOAT by choice for crissakes. They didn't die from exhaustion working 16 hour days trying to make the bills... struggling to put food on the table.. or get robbed while driving an Uber.... sleeping in their cars away from their families to make the predatory Xchange lease payments...
> 
> How about the Uber drivers that put their lives on the line every night picking up pax in shady neighborhoods trying to make their quest bonuses? The EXTRA hours for less pay that drivers all over the world endure to try to support their families... they struggle every day. To Uber, a driver is just a disposable commodity.. not even that.. just a set of digits... insignificant.
> 
> His parents weren't struggling... they were on a boat BY CHOICE, living it up.
> 
> Save your prayers for those that deserve it.
> 
> Don't get it twisted about Travis' unlucky series of events... his actions and behavior have come back to haunt him. The culture and tone of the company is set by him. He is the source of the misery and evil that has flowed downstream. No sympathy here. People lose their parent's in more unfortunate ways everyday... it's just the circle of life. There is a reason why drivers hate T.K. and he brought it on himself.
> 
> BONG!!!


Totally agree with you but we have to exclude importance of mother emotionally ,(independently from that scumbag TK) and respect her place as mother and nothing else.


----------



## Ant Farmer

run26912 said:


> Everyone always says that... really? Sending prayers... give me a break. It's about as sincere as Uber's e-mail templates. Send your prayers to the Uber drivers in Brazil that get killed and murdered thanks to the CASH payments Uber initiated, then brazenly DENIED there was a link between the 14-fold murder rate increase and CASH payments. What about their families?
> 
> His parents were RIDING in a BOAT by choice for crissakes. They didn't die from exhaustion working 16 hour days trying to make the bills... struggling to put food on the table.. or get robbed while driving an Uber.... sleeping in their cars away from their families to make the predatory Xchange lease payments...
> 
> How about the Uber drivers that put their lives on the line every night picking up pax in shady neighborhoods trying to make their quest bonuses? The EXTRA hours for less pay that drivers all over the world endure to try to support their families... they struggle every day. To Uber, a driver is just a disposable commodity.. not even that.. just a set of digits... insignificant.
> 
> His parents weren't struggling... they were on a boat BY CHOICE, living it up.
> 
> Save your prayers for those that deserve it.
> 
> Don't get it twisted about Travis' unlucky series of events... his actions and behavior have come back to haunt him. The culture and tone of the company is set by him. He is the source of the misery and evil that has flowed downstream. No sympathy here. People lose their parent's in more unfortunate ways everyday... it's just the circle of life. There is a reason why drivers hate T.K. and he brought it on himself.
> 
> BONG!!!


True. His empire is built on the back of modern day slaves including many who have lost their lives because of it.


----------



## run26912

Rammmmin said:


> Totally agree with you but we have to exclude importance of mother emotionally ,(independently from that scumbag TK) and respect her place as mother and nothing else.


Well... at least she went quick and lived the high life while at it. She didn't die strapped up to tubes for months with cancer eating away her insides in tremendous pain causing torment for family members. Not to be cold, but having been through that, I can say there is a big difference in HOW a parent goes.

As for TK, he makes conscious choices to screw his drivers and hides behind their so-called algorithms. These algos are PROGRAMMED by humans. After the incident caught on video of him ripping into the Uber black driver, he sent an apology to EMPLOYEES... nothing to the drivers. Everything about Uber is a BAIT-N-SWITCH and HIDE behind their algos and e-mail templates. He has frustrated drivers so much that they naturally wish him pain, just like the pain he CONSCIOUSLY causes to his drivers. Drivers can't help but wish him just as much pain and suffering.. one way or another. Yes, it's pretty crappy but Uber's policies have spawned this resentment and those policies come from TK.

Uber does not have any interest in keeping the drivers satisfied or keeping drivers PERIOD. They front load the majority of promotions to NEW drivers knowing they will burn through 1/2 in less than 6 months, 18% in 30 days and 96% in 1-year. To Uber, we are all just a speck of data to be GAMED by their machine learning algos.

My point is that sympathy and respect is a TWO-WAY street. Unless it helps P.R., Uber clearly doesn't care about the ramifications of their policies on the drivers and their families, so why should drivers care back? Yes, it's not right to wish harm on people's families... but Uber hides behind 'technology' (sh*tty algos and worthless e-mail templates) as they continue to minimize the drivers and cause emotional, physical and psychological torment on their families. It's the DRIVERS that are GENERATING the revenues for Uber.... yet, they have utter disdain for us... through their actions... not their words, definitely NOT their words (IE: "lower rates mean more earnings for drivers.." "life-changing money" to "side hustle", etc)

The universe is about balance. Cause and effect. Karma. Yin/Yang. Reciprocity. When you knowingly and consciously devote your LIFE to finding ways to EXPLOIT people, you can expect karma to hit back hard.

BONG!!!



Ant Farmer said:


> True. His empire is built on the back of modern day slaves including many who have lost their lives because of it.


AMEN!!!

BONG!!


----------



## run26912

Trump Economics said:


> Shut up! I was just making that Hitler comparison in my head earlier.


Do you think TK had any idea how much disdain his drivers have for him?

He molded the employee culture with his policies and the utter resentment and disdain from his drivers... to call the drivers "partners" is so laughable...

Partners get a say on policies... we are victims of his policies.

Partners get a K-1... we get a 1099 which Uber so generously shifts ALL revenues they collected into the driver's GROSS INCOME, but fails to disclose what they actually collected from the pax as our 'agent'.... this has been fixed in the new app but driver's still have to click a link to access what the rider paid. Why not just have that all on ONE PAGE? Sheesh.

Partners are usually delegated voting rights and equity or option to buy-in, and imply a reciprocal relationship and flow of respect, courtesy, loyalty and decency... we are bloodbags and specks of fine-dust generating data fed to their machine learning algos to spawn new and innovate ways to screw over the drivers...

Partners.. buwahahaha...

BONG!!!


----------



## since05/16

I am sorry for the loss of Bonnie K.

I also believe that going in that manner instead of suffering is preferred.


----------



## Slim Pete

njctuberx said:


> I'm not glad, but I'm certainly not sad.


At least you say it as it is. I don't think there's anybody on this forum who is genuinely sad, but people like to be politically correct.


----------



## Poppychullo

Travis is a elitist, exlplotive, piece of scum. I am sorry for his mum. But he is a bad guy and his bad karma has come full circle.


----------



## Skepticaldriver




----------



## Lee239

Trump Economics said:


> No, I'm sure he loved his mom -- it's us he hates.


Are you sure he's capable of love? If it's true that he's a sociopath he may not be capable of it.


----------



## Ubereater

Yeah nah..think about it, folks, how much of the good Karma is heading your way for undercutting/robbing those dirty cabbies..
They are evil..pure evil


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

getoutofmycar said:


> The bright side is she bought the farm before she saw her son go down in Bankruptcy and Scandal


Well, it took 69 posts, but we finally got to the silver lining here!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

I hope Travis reads this thread and the comments at Yahoo and other places. Maybe the fact that thousands of people are making fun of his loss will make him stop and think about what a horrible person he is.


----------



## Lee239

run26912 said:


> Everyone always says that... really? Sending prayers... give me a break. It's about as sincere as Uber's e-mail templates. Send your prayers to the Uber drivers in Brazil that get killed and murdered thanks to the CASH payments Uber initiated, then brazenly DENIED there was a link between the 14-fold murder rate increase and CASH payments. What about their families?
> 
> His parents were RIDING in a BOAT by choice for crissakes. They didn't die from exhaustion working 16 hour days trying to make the bills... struggling to put food on the table.. or get robbed while driving an Uber.... sleeping in their cars away from their families to make the predatory Xchange lease payments...
> 
> How about the Uber drivers that put their lives on the line every night picking up pax in shady neighborhoods trying to make their quest bonuses? The EXTRA hours for less pay that drivers all over the world endure to try to support their families... they struggle every day. To Uber, a driver is just a disposable commodity.. not even that.. just a set of digits... insignificant.
> 
> His parents weren't struggling... they were on a boat BY CHOICE, living it up.
> 
> Save your prayers for those that deserve it.
> 
> Don't get it twisted about Travis' unlucky series of events... his actions and behavior have come back to haunt him. The culture and tone of the company is set by him. He is the source of the misery and evil that has flowed downstream. No sympathy here. People lose their parent's in more unfortunate ways everyday... it's just the circle of life. There is a reason why drivers hate T.K. and he brought it on himself.
> 
> BONG!!!


bravo Well said.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

To the theme in this thread about Ms. Universal Karma, I offer one of the funniest jokes I ever heard:

Thusly, the local brothel owner, detested by all in the community, found himself in a foursome one sunny summer morn with the local Rabbi, Parish Priest, and Evangelical Pastor. 

At the first hole he flubs a one-footer for triple bogie, slams his putter to the ground, and spews a stream of blasphemy that would make a Somali Pirate blush. "G** Dam It, I missed again!" 

The Pastor immediately intervenes to counsel our lost lamb to the great sins of taking HIS Name In Vain. The lost lamb shrugs off this counsel, and as the round continues, he follows each blown shot with curses to every deity imaginable. 

The Holy Men take turns admonishing this behavior to no avail and, by the back nine, have resolved to suffer the continuing indignity in silence.

At 18, our hero pushes his par just an inch right. He raises his club to let loose his blasphemous rage. Suddenly, lightening streaks from the clear sky and strikes dead...the Priest.

As the three survivors look on in mute horror, a deep voice thunders from the heavens, "GD it, I missed again!!"

So you see, Ms. Karma may be a relentess *****, but her aim ain't always perfect.


----------



## Certain Judgment

He probably won't, but I hope Travis uses this time to take a good long hard look at his life and the terrible choices he's made. I am sorry that his mom died, as I am for anyone who perishes, but God sees TK's exploitation, and if he doesn't repent of it, he's going to have a lot to answer for. He's hurt a lot of people and destroyed many lives in his quest for money and power, and God has this to say about people like him: 

"Come now, you rich, weep and howl for your miseries which are coming upon you. Your riches have rotted and your garments have become moth-eaten. Your gold and your silver have rusted; and their rust will be a witness against you and will consume your flesh like fire. It is in the last days that you have stored up your treasure! Behold, the pay of the laborers who mowed your fields, and which has been withheld by you, cries out against you; and the outcry of those who did the harvesting has reached the ears of the Lord of Armies. You have lived luxuriously on the earth and led a life of wanton pleasure; you have fattened your hearts in a day of slaughter."

I have peace because I know that all will have to appear before the court of the Almighty, and every wrong will eventually be made right, even the wrongs I have committed myself...


----------



## Clifford Chong

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I hope Travis reads this thread and the comments at Yahoo and other places. Maybe the fact that thousands of people are making fun of his loss will make him stop and think about what a horrible person he is.


If you think that's how the mind works then you obviously haven't done your homework. This will just encourage his bad behavior. Not saying that giving him condolences for this loss would do any better but rejoicing isn't going to fix things for him. It's already too late for Travis so it really doesn't matter.

To be blunt, I couldn't care less what happens to him. Good or bad. As long as my life isn't affected in any shape or form, I don't see a reason to be happy or sad about this. That's my POV.


----------



## Certain Judgment

Clifford Chong said:


> It's already too late for Travis so it really doesn't matter.


It's never too late...for anyone.


----------



## UberwhoIaM

TheNJBen said:


> As much as I don't like uber run by Travis I don't wish anyone to lose their mom .... sad story


The loss of my mother to cancer many years ago when I was only 17 years old was and hope it always will be the most traumatic thing in my life. God forbid the only thing worse would be the loss of a child...


----------



## UberPal

Sorry I am a kind person but I hate to say this, knowing Travis is in pain and suffering actually restores some faith in God in my life, that dead mother raised one evil man, may God curse Travis to hell for all the pain and suffering he brought upon us. I have ZERO sympathy for that devil I only wish his mom would of been ran over by an overworked Uber Driver who just migrated from Syria working for 85 cents/mile.


----------



## UberwhoIaM

UberPal said:


> Sorry I am a nice warm hearted kind person but I hate to say this, knowing Travis is in pain and suffering actually restores some faith in God in my life, that dead mother raised one evil man, may God curse Travis to hell for all the pain and suffering he brought upon us. I have ZERO sympathy for that devil I only wish his mom would of been ran over by an overworked Uber Driver who just migrated from Syria working for 85 cents/mile.


Wow that's cold dude.... the only thing I can say is be careful what you wish on others because the pain and anguish could become your own....

We create our own hell so if you're living in one it's no fault but your own! You choose to drive for his company don't you?


----------



## UberPal

Travis is a Thief

Trip fare adjustment
we’re reaching out to let you know that the fare for one of your trips has been adjusted. 
Trip date: 2017-05-28 00:25:44 
Original fare: $13.46 
New fare: $0.00 
Reason: Wrong Rider Picked Up. This fare was adjusted following a report that the wrong rider was picked up. As a result, we are not able to process this fare. In the future, please confirm your rider's identity before starting a trip. 

When a rider or driver-partner writes in about a trip, we review the trip history and make any necessary changes to the fare. 

If you believe that any of these fare adjustments are incorrect, you can request a review using your app and we’ll follow up with you.


----------



## njctuberx

To provide a little clarity. Alot of us and others have been full time drivers for decades. This is what we do. We'd rather be making more money through private bookings, limo companies and livery services, supplemented by taxi shifts. Prior to Uber, this was more than possible and there was stable money to be made without the sport of uncertainty.
At first Uber seemed to correct alot that was wrong in the industry. Only 2 problems stood out: No regulations protecting drivers - and drivers had to use their own vehicles with a dangerous insurance situation. This was new though, so improvements seemed to not be far away.
THEN: He destroyed it completely. Taking the industry down with it.
It's easy for part timers to say "No one's forcing you..." Technically true. Just like if a mother is frustrated with her autistic child, I can easily say "Well, no one forced you to have sex that day." Unfortunately those of us that have done this for a living and had our jobs wiped out by Travis and his free rides are stuck here.
With Uber, this is the state of our industry now. The only way to make money is now a mockery of the transportation system. All those pings we laugh at... 20 minutes away, no surge, forget it. I ignore them too, because I can. In reality however, Travis's free market system ensures only SOME riders get rides.
This is the evil future... A ride if you're lucky. Now that's not reliable.
So what can the drivers do? Take these rides? NO. We'd go broke.
It's an evil system carefully designed by an evil man. 
May pain be his future normal, and if this puts bad karma on me, it's worth it.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Never too late for anyone??
Hear that travis. Not too late.
Y dont you catch a bart train. With your face. So you can be on time. for the funeral


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

UberPal said:


> Sorry I am a kind person but I hate to say this, knowing Travis is in pain and suffering actually restores some faith in God in my life, that dead mother raised one evil man, may God curse Travis to hell for all the pain and suffering he brought upon us. I have ZERO sympathy for that devil I only wish his mom would of been ran over by an overworked Uber Driver who just migrated from Syria working for 85 cents/mile.


$.85/mile, you wish dog! Net of fees it's below $.70/mile for 90% of U.S. drivers. You'd probably actually do better in Syria.


----------



## jonnyplastic

*So sad. May she R.I.P.*


----------



## llort

I recieved what I consider to be an inappropriate PM from LAuberX on August 9, 2017.
Because of that PM, this comment is currently under edit.
The owner of uberpeople.net should be aware of this over-reach from LAuberX,
as this edit of my content contribution is the direct result of the PM I recieved.
Check back soon for edit updates while this content is updated.


----------



## Lee239

llort said:


> Yep, if I were Travis, I'd put a TIP LINE on the Uber App ASAP!
> Negative Karma is very dangerous.


Let me know where the funeral is I will tip her $1 before they lower the casket.


----------



## llort

I recieved what I consider to be an inappropriate PM from LAuberX on August 9, 2017.
Because of that PM, this comment is currently under edit.
The owner of uberpeople.net should be aware of this over-reach from LAuberX,
as this edit of my content contribution is the direct result of the PM I recieved.
Check back soon for edit updates while this content is updated.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Lee239 said:


> Let me know where the funeral is I will tip her $1 before they lower the casket.


Same. But I'll do ya one better. I'll help tip her casket into the hole. You can leave me the buck!


----------



## Lepke

I have mixed feelings about this.
The people who raised the spawn of Satan must be Satan.

But I have mixed feelings about the spawn of Satan also.

There's the one hand and then there's the other hand.


----------



## UberwhoIaM

Lol, it's amazing how you can have a good impression of someone who you don't know personally but only from some posts they made.....

Then all of the sudden the veil is lifted and bam..... Practically comparing a voluntary decision to drive in the transportation industry 100 years ago when they had horse and buggy, OK actually cab/livery drivers to someone having an autistic child because they got laid one night is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard until wishing death on a mother, father, child or people that just know somebody that you despise is despicable.

We live in times where disruptive technologies are changing the world we live in. In home Telephone repair persons, TV and VCR repair persons, mail carriers, printers of books newspaper etc. , film developers, stock brokers are and have lost their jobs and the list is endless.... I doubt these people wish harm on the inventors of technology that put/putting them out of work....

It's not a matter of will it put bad karma on those of you that actually wish harm come to the loved ones of these people you blame for your problems

















because you're all so dam bitter and cynical already. Just like the members on here that blame every noob for their problems or attack those that pay it forward by helping them. It sounds like you're all living a miserable life in hell already. Just because you got to the buffet line first doesn't mean it's all for you....


----------



## LEO2112

Wow, some "tough love" on here for TK...


----------



## njctuberx

UberwhoIaM said:


> Lol, it's amazing how you can have a good impression of someone who you don't know personally but only from some posts they made.....
> 
> Then all of the sudden the veil is lifted and bam..... Practically comparing a voluntary decision to drive in the transportation industry 100 years ago when they had horse and buggy, OK actually cab/livery drivers to someone having an autistic child because they got laid one night is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard until wishing death on a mother, father, child or people that just know somebody that you despise is despicable.
> 
> We live in times where disruptive technologies are changing the world we live in. In home Telephone repair persons, TV and VCR repair persons, mail carriers, printers of books newspaper etc. , film developers, stock brokers are and have lost their jobs and the list is endless.... I doubt these people wish harm on the inventors of technology that put/putting them out of work....
> 
> It's not a matter of will it put bad karma on those of you that blame technology or the inventors for your problems
> 
> View attachment 124698
> View attachment 124699
> 
> 
> because you're all so dam bitter and cynical already. Just like the members on here that blame every noob for their problems or attack those that pay it forward by helping them. It sounds like you're all living a miserable life in hell already. Just because you got to the buffet line first doesn't mean it's all for you....


Bro, you got real issues with self righteousness. Your predictable.
People are going to disagree you. You can't do this every single time someone shares a different opinion than yours.
People disagree with me, great. We're all allowed to have our own opinions here.
But, this is what you do each and every time.
You get called out for insulting others and berating others who don't accept your opinion as fact.
Then, when they still disagree with you, you tear them apart personally, label them an idiot and jealous of you, then follow if up with stupid, silly Facebook post-style sayings.
Go back and see all the times you've done this. It's annoying, but we accept you and your temper tantrums because you are another opinion.
Just know this, I'm nice, but don't you ever insult someone's career as simply voluntary, that they can just stop anytime. It's not your career, so don't for a second think you know a real driver's struggle.
It's great you can make money doing this, but don't for one second think that you are minutely valuable to the transportation industry with your paltry acceptance rate.
I'm not going to have a circular argument with you because you don't know how to accept that others feel different than you.
Shame on you.
"Just because you got to the buffet line..."
You don't even know what you're saying. Seriously dude, don't ever quote me again.
Actually, go ahead, you're worthless to me now. Fool.

Actually, it would be disrespectful to the forum for me not to put him on my ignore list, at least for a while. Nobody wants to witness such nonsense coming from him AND me.
If he wants to reach me, he could use one of the fake accounts he created to agree with himself.


----------



## _McUber_

NewEnglander said:


> Is there an echo in here?


Indeed. We are in echo chamber. Drivers are lamenting their anguish at a man whose mother died in a tragic accident. A perfect picture of how improved technology lowers the human compassion. Very sad we reach that level, but unfortunately it is reality. The more you improve technology so a few enjoy its benefits at the expense of the majority, the more you pave the way to expose the worst side of human nature. A perplexing state of affairs. I look at the mirror and most certainly don't like the person I have become in this whole endeavor of driving for a living.


----------



## UberIsNotGreat

The good news for Travis?

It looks like he had his mother insured to the tune of 2 million dollars.

The bad news?

The policy is with James River Insurance company.


----------



## Ant Farmer

I hope Travis takes this time to reflect on his treatment of people. Right now we are nothing but disposable ants in his ant farm. When we ants die he doesn't care as long as it happens quietly.


----------



## _McUber_

LyftX said:


> Humanity this humanity that. &%[email protected]!* that. Does this prick have any humanity in him? Some of you probably care about his mothers death more than he does.


For a moment I wondered the same. Knowing this man's nature makes one doubt he might not care even about his own mother. Joseph Stalin, Idi Amin, Saddam Hussein, Ghaddafi, and many like them killed relatives and family members at point blank for the simple act of giving a vocal feedback. But then again, no one knows the truth. The near future will most certainly reveal what comes out of this. Let's hope the man sees that money can not fix the things which matter most.



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Maybe this is a sign to change your ways.
> 
> My condolences.


Best comment of all.


----------



## fxcruiser

Yo Uberpal!! Tell me WHY you continue to Dig!? Wise Man's advice to me many "Moons" ago.... "Cruiser-san....PUT down the "shovel"!!!!!!!!


----------



## _McUber_

Ant Farmer said:


> I hope Travis takes this time to reflect on his treatment of people. Right now we are nothing but disposable ants in his ant farm. When we ants die he doesn't care as long as it happens quietly.


Ants are far more superior in discipline than the most of humans. How could you compare drivers to ants. My apologies to all the ants in the world.


----------



## Ant Farmer

_McUber_ said:


> Ants are far more superior in discipline than the most of humans. How could you compare drivers to ants. My apologies to all the ants in the world.


Ants have no comprehension of their own existence. They live to serve the colony and Queen Kalanick.


----------



## _McUber_

UberPal said:


> Sorry I am a kind person but I hate to say this, knowing Travis is in pain and suffering actually restores some faith in God in my life, that dead mother raised one evil man, may God curse Travis to hell for all the pain and suffering he brought upon us. I have ZERO sympathy for that devil I only wish his mom would of been ran over by an overworked Uber Driver who just migrated from Syria working for 85 cents/mile.


I fully understand the sentiment because I'm in the same boat. But honestly for one serene moment. Is this how you'd like yourself to be as a human being. I swear I am not pointing fingers, I only wonder how we got here. This is a horrible place to be.



Ant Farmer said:


> Ants have no comprehension of their own existence. They live to serve the colony and Queen Kalanick.


Hilarious. Nonetheless I still think ants, conscious or not are at the zenith of the discipline mountain. I wish I had a fraction of their discipline in my own life. Total digression from the topic at hand.



UberPal said:


> Travis is a Thief
> 
> Trip fare adjustment
> we're reaching out to let you know that the fare for one of your trips has been adjusted.
> Trip date: 2017-05-28 00:25:44
> Original fare: $13.46
> New fare: $0.00
> Reason: Wrong Rider Picked Up. This fare was adjusted following a report that the wrong rider was picked up. As a result, we are not able to process this fare. In the future, please confirm your rider's identity before starting a trip.
> 
> When a rider or driver-partner writes in about a trip, we review the trip history and make any necessary changes to the fare.
> 
> If you believe that any of these fare adjustments are incorrect, you can request a review using your app and we'll follow up with you.


Took that bullet twice. Both times I was 100% sure I had the right rider, but all my efforts went up the air trying to recover the fruits of my labor. Sorry, they said. This ticket is closed. One reason of a thousand and one reasons why I hate this company so much.


----------



## _McUber_

uberxreallysux said:


> It's just fitting but he should have been on that boat and die too


Wrong. Living with the tragedy is more painful. Dying is easy. People take their own lives every day.



Pooooobear said:


> RIP. It's always sad to lose a parent. Hopefully she was a much better human than Travis.


She most certainly was better than Travis. I can't think of anyone worse than him.


----------



## Polomarko

CJfrom619 said:


> The most hated CEO is the US? Lol why because he created a company that has saved millions of people money, created hundreds of thousands of jobs to people, has drastically reduced the amount of drunken driver on the roads and probably saved many lives in the process. Yea Travis is such a jerk and there so much to hate about him.
> 
> I got an idea why don't we get rid of Uber and rideshare all together so people can go back to paying $80 for a 15 mile ride in a taxi. Do people really forget what is was like before rideshares were available. Uber is an amazing company that has transformed the entire world as we know it. Never has there been an easier and more affordable option for people to get around.
> 
> For what reason is this man hated just blows my mind and the people that hate on this man the most are the people that drive for his company or use Uber to get around lmfao. Remember this Uber is a CHOICE!!! You have to choose to drive for them or you have to choose to get a ride from them so if you hate it so much then why continue to use it or waste your time in a forum talking about it


Please, do not BS


----------



## UberwhoIaM

Funny you talk about fake accounts. I speak my mind on my own account and I found out you've been stalking me under a bogus account. Now the cat's out of the bag you don't need to worry about me contacting you any longer because I will put you on my ignore list like your other account that you stalk me under. Someone gave you up by picking up the similarities in the way you write. So shame on you.


----------



## _McUber_

Kodyhead said:


> I agree and not looking forward to all the terrible things people will say probably on this forum


That's a moment of high moral standards. But the presupposition that terrible things will be said in this forum about the incident does not emanate from nothing.



JBuzz826 said:


> My condolences to the Kalanick family. Sending prayers for Travis and his family!


I admire this response. I couldn't bring myself to say the same thing. If you are an Uber driver who didn't quit more than six months ago, then kudos to you.

Well, folks. This thread is a reflection of the ogre nature most of us has turned to as humans. The pain this company has caused drivers has obviously manifested into hatred and ill wishes in a situation which mandates sympathy and condolences. I, as well as many others here in driving Uber have lost one good part of our humanity. Hell with Travis. He is nothing but a mortal coil. It is we, who allowed him to get us to this low level. I quit Uber and on my way to quit driving altogether, and I have a task of restoring the good person I was before I heard the name Uber. Uber and its like can go to hell. It is me I carry around all the time. Time to repair the damage. It has been an education being part of this forum. I wish you all the best with rest of your lives. Last time for me to be here. Farewell.


----------



## Polomarko

Have no sympathy. Was it karma or something like investors questions.


----------



## REX HAVOC

Phill said:


> We're not employees remember?


That tells you what they think of their "Partner-Drivers".


----------



## Lee239

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Same. But I'll do ya one better. I'll help tip her casket into the hole. You can leave me the buck!


Deal!!!!



LEO2112 said:


> Wow, some "tough love" on here for TK...


Tough hate and well deserved


----------



## Cableguynoe

Uber's moment of silence for Travis' mom will be a day without surge



uberxreallysux said:


> It's just fitting but he should have been on that boat and die too


Oh what could have been had he spent the weekend with mom and dad!


----------



## JAnightrider

NO DEAL said:


> View attachment 124090


So sad.my deepest condolences.


----------



## Rugar45

cho said:


> I'm going to take the high road and focus on the tragic accident. Anybody know if the boat made it out okay?


Too bad Travis couldn't join them...it was a nice day on the lake.

Uber should hire boats for charters since the public is incapable of piloting boats....



njctuberx said:


> Sorry, but my opinion is that he's a dog. Nothing was done for us, we just happen to fit in his plan as a place holder until his self driving car fantasy materializes. Sure, we can work when we want, but at the expense of our personal vehicle, and the only reason we hold any autonomy in our work is really so her doesn't have to pay for our healthcare insurance or time off.
> He destroyed an industry where many of its workers were forced to switch sides to slave for Uber just to eat because Travis took all the buisness by giving customers non stop free rides at the expense of us.
> If disdain for drivers had an odor, his sweat would produce it 24 hours a day.
> It's a shame we can't work with this guy, we have to work against his system and cherry pick just to make a little money.
> Really, he's lower than a dog, and it sounds like the woman who raised this dog was caught up James River without a paddle. Hopefully though his father will be able to BAMA or Santander lease a new boat. He'll wind up paying 3 times it's worth, but at least he could start boating tomorrow.


Much lower than a dog......a dog shows loyalty and empathy and generally looks out for its pack. Travis does none of the above. More like a rodent or snake.

Yeah this is the woman who was proud of little Travis and his dirty deals.....nurtured a true monster more with evil in his heart on par with history's great dark hall of fame.

That's ok, he will probably play a couple of games of wii tennis with a couple of brewskis and forget about it.....

Uber should develop self driving boats because people suck as boat operators. could be some money to be made.


----------



## Rugar45

Lee239 said:


> bravo Well said.


Yes well said.....downstream? Even better....


----------



## Escoman

Anyone else notice Travis has slanted eyes like an Asian and His parents don't ?Any possibility He was adopted??


----------



## SatMan

_McUber_ said:


> I fully understand the sentiment because I'm in the same boat. But honestly for one serene moment. Is this how you'd like yourself to be as a human being. I swear I am not pointing fingers, I only wonder how we got here. This is a horrible place to be.
> 
> Hilarious. Nonetheless I still think ants, conscious or not are at the zenith of the discipline mountain. I wish I had a fraction of their discipline in my own life. Total digression from the topic at hand.
> 
> Took that bullet twice. Both times I was 100% sure I had the right rider, but all my efforts went up the air trying to recover the fruits of my labor. Sorry, they said. This ticket is closed. One reason of a thousand and one reasons why I hate this company so much.


Same thing happened to me on a $32 trip....But he forgot that he made a change of destination...LOL I let uber know this..... ended up getting $35 instead


----------



## itsablackmarket

Escoman said:


> Anyone else notice Travis has slanted eyes like an Asian and His parents don't ?Any possibility He was adopted??


Actually he looks like his mom. I'm wondering if she has Japanese in her or something. Well, who cares now, she's dead.


----------



## Escoman

I am awaiting my invite for the Uber pool Funeral procession where right in the middle we all break off to pick up added riders


----------



## PrestonT

I noticed that in the article, Uber's press release didn't end with, "Travis was not driving for Uber at the time of the accident."


----------



## Potsy

KARMA......i hope an event like this can make him sit and have a good think about life and smell the roses and stop being the worlds biggest asshole.


----------



## BeantownZombie

wow even his parents hate him and tried to kill themselves to get away from him


----------



## 9468

I bet he will not change a bit. Life goes on as usual and to the next tragedy... More to come for a concrete and stone head.


----------



## westsidebum

Uber is going down the toilet. The snot blowing woman who attacked lyft driver on youtube,would make,better ceo than Travis. Right before Uber tanks Travis will be found dead in a staged suicide in his bathtub. You burn through billions and scam billionaires you die...so at least mommy,dearest will not be burying her, soon to be departed monster son.

Travis has literally ruined the lives,of many people mostly drivers that got sucked into his greedy exploiting scheme to rule tge transportation grid like a monopoly board and charge rent and,extort,working America. Nice people do not do that. Nice people do not invest in things that destroy as in taxi companies, mass transit etc,without offering ,something better and more,efficient. When those not so nice people lose on their uber bet Travis will be a ghost.


----------



## westsidebum

This memo was released by uber

"We at Uber take safety very seriously. We deeply regret this,tragic incident that has resulted in,the loss of life and injury. We thank those that reported the,tragic accident and first responders and their heroic efforts. Due to reports of poor judgement and possible operation of a water craft under the influence uber operater and share holder Donald Kalanick, will be, deactivated. We at uber are,determined to hold transportation operators to the highest,standards with no exceptions. uber is working dilligently with our partners and, shareholders to make roads and waterways safe for everyone.

In light of thise tragic event uber will be, donating 15,000 dollars in the name of the,deceased to non profit organizations promoting vehicle and water craft safety.

Furthermore energized by our communities and his families tragic loss our c.eo. Travis Kalanick has begun negotiations with investors, with an initial vesting of 2 billion usd to form a new division called Uber Vulture Marnav to adapt ubers self driving car technology to water craft with an inperative to make boating and waterways safer."


----------



## uberxreallysux

_McUber_ said:


> Wrong. Living with the tragedy is more painful. Dying is easy. People take their own lives every day.
> 
> She most certainly was better than Travis. I can't think of anyone worse than him.


Do you think he feel pain after the death of his parents. I think not. He lost two drivers. Don't you think he made his mom and dad slave for him too.


----------



## UberKevPA

Certain Judgment said:


> I hope his mom haunts him from the grave and tells him he has to allow for tipping in the app.


Apparently this has come to pass. Thanks, Bonnie's Ghost!


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Escoman said:


> Anyone else notice Travis has slanted eyes like an Asian and His parents don't ?Any possibility He was adopted??


Mom could've been a "traveler" back in the day & dad doesn't know about it.


----------

